# Bought a set of factory 17 inch aluminum wheels yesterday!



## NYH1 (Sep 5, 2008)

They won't be here for week or so. I'm going to go with Goodyear Wrangler SilentArmor Tires. I just have to decide on which size to go with. It's either going to be 245/70-17 or 265/70-17. I'm kind of leaning toward the 265's. I ran a set of 245's on it a month or so ago and loved them. However the 265's will be a happy medium diameter wise between the 20's I'm currently running and the 245's I tried. Either way the truck will be a lot better in the snow this winter!  

I'm still going to try to buy it at the end of the lease. For a while it didn't look like I was going to be able to. Chrysler is knocking quite a bit of their residual prices now, something they haven't done in the past. If things work out I should be all set and more then likely I'll buy it.


----------



## epicklein22 (Sep 5, 2008)

Good deal, trucks are just getting cheaper and cheaper. I would personally go with the larger 265 tires, bigger the better on a truck to me.


----------



## custom8726 (Sep 5, 2008)

3/4 dodge? Gas or diesel? I bought a set of those silent armours and would not buy again. not stable enough road manors for my taste. Better off with the bfg's or a set of pro comp's for winter weather.


----------



## custom8726 (Sep 5, 2008)

285's


----------



## NYH1 (Sep 6, 2008)

It's a 1500 Quad Cab 4x4, Hemi, auto, 3:92 gears. I don't want to go any larger then 265's.


----------



## NYH1 (Sep 6, 2008)

I called to get a price on the SilentArmor Tires today. The guy I called my father and I have done business with for many years. They sell just about every major brand of tires. He said the SilentArmors are outstanding tires. However he recommended I take a look at Mastercraft Courser A/T2 tires made by Cooper. He said they're just as good in the snow and pretty close off road to the SilentArmors as well. 

The SilentArmors are $223 out the door and the Courser A/T2 are $152. Anyone ever use Mastercraft tires? 

http://www.mastercrafttires.com/htm...rser_AT2&search=bySize&twtd=265&artw=70&rd=17


----------



## husky455rancher (Sep 16, 2008)

im gonna put 285's on mine when the time comes. should look real nice at that height. plus lower rpm on the highway too.


----------



## huskycandoit (Sep 17, 2008)

I hope its not to late. But I personally wouldnt buy either of them. I had mastercrafts for 3 years but I only put like 20k miles on them and they died. And I have the wranglers now and I put um lets say 4k on them and they are half way worn out. My next set will be some bfgoodwrench mudders. Dont get me wrong the tires ride excellent but they are to soft and wear way to quick for my likings. 

Dan


----------



## NYH1 (Sep 18, 2008)

I went with the Mastercraft tires. I bought and had them put on Monday. So far I like them. 

Both the Mastercraft Courser A/T2 and Goodyear Wrangler SilentArmor tires have 50,000 mile tread warranties (probably prorated). If you wore them out in 20,000 miles and halfway down in 4,000 miles, they should have taken care of you somehow.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Sep 22, 2008)

NYH1 said:


> I called to get a price on the SilentArmor Tires today. The guy I called my father and I have done business with for many years. They sell just about every major brand of tires. He said the SilentArmors are outstanding tires. However he recommended I take a look at Mastercraft Courser A/T2 tires made by Cooper. He said they're just as good in the snow and pretty close off road to the SilentArmors as well.
> 
> The SilentArmors are $223 out the door and the Courser A/T2 are $152. Anyone ever use Mastercraft tires?
> 
> http://www.mastercrafttires.com/htm...rser_AT2&search=bySize&twtd=265&artw=70&rd=17



If its a Cooper made tire it is a good one,,,


----------



## beerman6 (Sep 27, 2008)

I just put some Toyo Open Country(265/75/16) On my 01 3/4 ton Ram yesterday,they were feeling great until I put a car in the trailer and pulled it home today,I'm thinking these werent the right tires to buy...


----------

